# Paint ir traditional????



## No1_stunna (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a massive question. 
In the boer world what is the preferred boer?
Paint or traditional??? My cousin and I right now raise traditional boers. He prefers traditional I prefer paint just because you get variances in patterns and I like how they look. in the show world what is preferred?


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

In my experience around here traditional does much better. I saw some pretty amazing looking paints put out early in the shows last year while less appealing looking traditionals stayed in. That being said ever judge is different and likes different things. At one show the judge may love your animal and place you first... And the very next they may hate it and place you last. Again... That's just from our experience.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Actually, a good judge wouldn't care if it's a traditional, paint, or dappled. A good judge would only judge on the confirmation of the animal. Sadly, there are judges out there that will put a goat towards the bottom of a class because it is colored differently. To me, that's like telling a black person they can't go to the movies because they are black. I think most judges that are like that prefer the traditionals. I prefer the colored boer goats myself, but I do think the traditionals do tend to have a little better confirmation. But I have seen some very nice paints and dapples. So, i think it's just a personal choice.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

It shouldn't make a difference, but it seems like it does. With market wethers, the solid red ones do very good. I think the muscle appears more pronounced with the dark color. Traditional does seem to show better. I think they just fit the picture in the judges mind of what a doe is "supposed" to look like. 

My preferance is for traditional, but I have one paint. 2 of my does have red in them and I now have a handfull of red kids and paints on the ground.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree with above. Color shouldn't be a factor and with some judges it won't, some will. Not showing yet in goats I'm not sure if this will hold but here goes. When I showed dogs, you could watch what a judge puts up (sometimes being biased on a size, color, or just professional handler vs breeder handler). I use to make notes if I saw any of that and would show under judges accordingly- of course there are a ton of dog shows. Ex; one judge clearly would only place professional handlers in #1 so I wouldn't bother showing under him. Another clearly favored a color and so on.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It shouldn't matter for judges. They judge based on structural correct, volume and capacity, style and balance (equates to breed character) and muscle tone/condition. In that order mind you. Alot of color goats do not have the combination of all these things. Most traditionals fall down in one area or another. Judging is about find the best combination animal, that will live a long prodtuctive life and with the hope being profitable and improvng the breed. 

With that said, I personally prefer paints and traditionals. However, I always pick what I feel is the best goat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is a matter of preference, no goat is better than the other, if they have good conformation, with all the bells and whistles going on. Color doesn't matter.

I get some buyers that ask for paints and others that ask for traditionals and lately they want solid reds.


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

Of for show I feel most judges prefer traditional paint dapple I that order I don't know why but iys just what I've noticed...doesn't make it right just makes it so.


----------



## No1_stunna (Mar 4, 2013)

That's what I have heard. I think it should be based on the conformation of the animal and if there is a paint that is better in that category and a traditional is picked that is not what true judging is about.


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

No1_stunna said:


> That's what I have heard. I think it should be based on the conformation of the animal and if there is a paint that is better in that category and a traditional is picked that is not what true judging is about.


^^^ true that


----------



## No1_stunna (Mar 4, 2013)

I firmly believe that rather it be traditional or paint that should not matter in the least. I am in the process of buy a registered buckling and I believe that the paints are far more prettier to look at them traditional. I'm hoping by this time next year I am posting pics of our kids. Paint buck with traditional does.


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

I love paints . But it depends on opinion . Most judges prefer traditional though . But if the paint is well built and the traditional isn't it will probably place higher . It all depends on the judge.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

In my totally un-biased opinion (ya right!! ) I think paints/reds are better. Not necessarily for showing, but for breeding. We really got into colored boers the past 2-3 years, and we have never had an easier time selling them... for higher prices! I don't know how the boer market is in your area, but that could be something to consider. 

Like all the others said, color shouldn't affect a judges opinion on the goat. I do think some judges like it when they see quality colored boers though... since they are less common. We are working towards breeding colored boers that can compete right up there with the traditionals.


----------



## No1_stunna (Mar 4, 2013)

I agree that is what we are working on as well. We are in the process of get a super traditional doe from pa. And gettin a paint buckling. I hope the works to be a fantastic combo. We are also looking to get about 5 more registered does traditional or paint and maybe a red maybe. Looking for good bloodlines if you know of any does for sale or of any sales coming up could you let me know


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

Crossroads do you have a website we are looking for some boer does


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay I will! 

brownie: yes we do.  crossroadsboergoatscom.weebly.com 

It also should show up in my signature below...


----------

